# LOOKING FOR POTORTYPE Cluster,



## acautotechnic (Jul 29, 2004)

GOOD NEWS.................... FIANLLY AC AUTOTECHNIC IS GOING TO MAKE THE S7 GAUGE FOR SPEC-V :thumbup:HERE IS YOUR CHANCE TO GET THE FIRST SET FOR FREE.WE NEED A SPEC-V CLUSTER TO MAKE THE PROTOTYPE, IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED PLEASE CALL (626)812-8388. ASK FOR IVAN
HERE IS THE PICTURE S7 GAUGE FOR 96-00 CIVIC AUTO.









*S7 Dimensional Gauge comes with outer ring face plates. This ring with transparent text which allows light to pass through, thur it emits text glow effect while giving the gauge a new three dimensional look.*


----------



## Spec-V43 (Feb 19, 2004)

How much are they goin to be??? I have a 03 spec...but it's my daily driver and i cant go with out that part you know...If it wasn't for that part i would take you up on yr offer....


----------



## acautotechnic (Jul 29, 2004)

*price for spec-v s7 gauges*



Spec-V43 said:


> How much are they goin to be??? I have a 03 spec...but it's my daily driver and i cant go with out that part you know...If it wasn't for that part i would take you up on yr offer....


it may be $89.00-$115.00 :thumbup:


----------



## j rome (Jun 4, 2004)

Can i please get these for an 04 specv


----------



## acautotechnic (Jul 29, 2004)

as now we only work on the 01-03 spec-v, maybe after we done with it and we will work on the 04 model.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, I thought you all already made gauges for the 02-03 spec v..........................ahh....you do....but not the S7s


----------

